# Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17



## Michael Nau (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne im April/Mai 2017 mal den dänischen Dorschen nach stellen. Bin bisher immer von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren aber bei den aktuellen Einschränkungen ....... :c

Ich suche daher eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Kleinboot oder Kutter. Übernachtung auf Kutter, Ferienhaus oder B&B. 

Alternativ würde ich auch eine Tour organisieren und mit meinem PKW fahren. Datum, Boot und Unterkunft nach vorheriger Absprache mieten. Wenn es kein zu großer Umweg wird, würde ich euch auch abholen. Ausgaben werden natürlich auf alle gerecht umgelegt. 

Bei Interesse schriebt mir eine kurze Mail
micnau65@t-online.de 

Achja, komme aus Lippstadt (NRW) 
Bin 51 Jahre jung und sehr umgänglich. 

Wünsche euch ein gutes Anglejahr 
LG und dickes Petri 
Michael


----------



## otto38176 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Moin ja da wo viel gefangen wird ist Schonzeit 5Stk/Tag. Langeland. Weiß nicht was Multe sagt wo man noch gut fangen darf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Nau (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



otto38176 schrieb:


> Moin ja da wo viel gefangen wird ist Schonzeit 5Stk/Tag. Langeland. Weiß nicht was Multe sagt wo man noch gut fangen darf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Wer oder was ist Multe?


----------



## otto38176 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Schau Langeland 2017

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

In DK haben wir auch die Begrenzung mit 5 Dorschen (Ostsee), ABER und da sehe ich ein Vorteil, C&R ist hier erlaubt und gerne gesehen. Somit ist also nach dem 5ten Dorsch mit Schluss.Die Fische dürfen schonend zurück gesetzt werden.

Lg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



matze2004 schrieb:


> In DK haben wir auch die Begrenzung mit 5 Dorschen, ...


Kleine Ergänzung hierzu:
Aktuell in der Laichzeit (01.02.-31.03.) sind es nur 3 Dorsche pro Mann und Tag, die entnommen werden dürfen. |wavey:
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/nye-regler-fra-nytaar-max-fem-torsk-om-dagen
Auf dieser Karte http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/sites/default/files/news/ices_underomraade_22_til_24.jpg
kann man auch gut erkennen, welche Gebiete der Ostsee von der Fangbeschränkung betroffen sind.
Überall wo auf der Karte punktiert ist (Gebiete 22, 23 und 24) gilt die Fangbeschränkung .

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Er hat doch April oder Mai angefragt....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Ok, Mea culpa #6, den Termin hatte ich überlesen!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Dorschfutzi (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung hierzu:
> Aktuell in der Laichzeit (01.02.-31.03.) sind es nur 3 Dorsche pro Mann und Tag, die entnommen werden dürfen. |wavey:
> http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/nye-regler-fra-nytaar-max-fem-torsk-om-dagen
> Auf dieser Karte http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/sites/default/files/news/ices_underomraade_22_til_24.jpg
> ...




Was sollen wir noch bei dieser Fangbegrenzung hinfahren, da ist doch Kolberg in Polen viel besser, oder die Nordsee. Dann kann sich der Dorsch in Ruhe erholen und die Quartiere werden bestimmt billiger.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

danke für die karte mefoschreck

und an alle anderen ein stück höher fahren und schon kannste meeeeeehr fangen......|kopfkrat


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



esox02 schrieb:


> danke für die karte mefoschreck
> 
> und an alle anderen ein stück höher fahren und *schon kannste meeeeeehr fangen.*.....|kopfkrat



_*Dürfen*_ ja...ob man mehr fangen _*kann*_, ist die andere Frage 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



> Was sollen wir  noch bei dieser Fangbegrenzung hinfahren, da ist doch Kolberg in Polen  viel besser, oder die Nordsee. Dann kann sich der Dorsch in Ruhe erholen und die Quartiere werden bestimmt billiger.#6 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				___________



finde ich gut, gibt natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten.



> In DK haben wir auch die Begrenzung mit 5 Dorschen (Ostsee), ABER und da  sehe ich ein Vorteil, C&R ist hier erlaubt und gerne gesehen.



und ob man derzeit auf C&R gehen sollte halte ich auch für fraglich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



			
				Emsfischer_67;4629414
und ob [B schrieb:
			
		

> man derzeit auf C&R gehen sollte [/B]halte ich auch für fraglich


Sehe ich ähnlich#6, das Fischen auf eine spezielle Art in der Laichzeit muss nicht wirklich sein, egal ob mit oder ohne Begrenzung oder ob mit oder ohne C&R.
Deswegen bin ich auch früher, als die Bestände noch höher waren, im Februar/März nie unterwegs gewesen, um die laichschweren Dorsch-Mamas zu verhaften#t

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

ich bin ja nur ein doofer angler ....wenn man wirklich dem dorsch gutes tun will sollte 3 jahre ein generelles fangverbot für trawler in der gesamten ostsee gelten und stellnetzfischer größere maschenweite vorgeschrieben bekommen mit überprüfung und drastischen strafen bei nichteinhaltung.....und nach 4-5 jahren waten wir in dorsch......


----------



## Michael Nau (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Hallo zusammen, 

erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und Tipps. Ich dachte das in Dänemark keine Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch ist. Gut das ihr das geschrieben habt. Tja dann könnte ich doch auch wieder nach Heiligenhafen fahren und von dort mein Glück probieren. Muss man wenn man die 5 Dorsche gefangen hat aufhören mit angeln oder kann man weiterfischen und auch schonend zurück setzen? Eigentlich müsste man ja, laut fischereigesetz, aufhören oder?

Allerdings würde ich auch mal was Neues kennen lernen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle. 


Dickes Petri euch allen 
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Emsfischer....lese doch mal richtig. Er spricht doch von April und Mai....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Ja matze 2004.

Michael Nau,

wäre gerne dabei.

lg nobbi


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Nobbi?
2004 ist doch längst vorbei!

Was läuft eigentlich in deiner küche...
Möchte was leckeres sehen!
Ist aber ein anderer thread


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

penny,
wir machen gerade neu tour klar!
alles klar soweit .
jetzt lass mal machen!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



Michael Nau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne im April/Mai 2017 mal den dänischen Dorschen nach stellen. Bin bisher immer von Heiligenhafen aus gefahren aber bei den aktuellen Einschränkungen ....... :c
> 
> ...



Moin Michael,
ich helfe Dir wenn du willst.
kannst Dich ja schon mal schlau machen unter....*Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt oder 2015 .
*da waren die jungs auch schon 
Ich war nicht mit,aber jetzt........


ersma


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

schonmal vorab... alles kleinschreibt..netz geht ja snell heut zutage;-)))

Wer hätte denn Interesse?
dann muß ich ja auch richtig sreiben im unsern bord...i

michael mal schreiben

hoffe er liest es vorher.

Allso wer will , hat noch nicht, eigentlich schöne jahreszeit für :mfische

hätte da nochmal was.
1) Anmeldung 
2) kommt ja der Termin
3) dann kommt Johnny Cash
4)und dann seid ihr dabei.
5)nix abba garnix kommt zurück.
6)weißt ihr bescheid
7)ist wie beim angeln
8) keiner kann jammern
9)wer bingt was mit.
10)fahrgemeinschaften bilden sich(muß mich auch mal bilden)
11)weiß noch nicht.
12)slaft an bord (Im Boot)


----------



## bombe220488 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



Michael Nau schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und Tipps. Ich dachte das in Dänemark keine Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch ist. Gut das ihr das geschrieben habt. Tja dann könnte ich doch auch wieder nach Heiligenhafen fahren und von dort mein Glück probieren. Muss man wenn man die 5 Dorsche gefangen hat aufhören mit angeln oder kann man weiterfischen und auch schonend zurück setzen? Eigentlich müsste man ja, laut fischereigesetz, aufhören oder?
> 
> ...



Laut Gesetz musst du aufhören.

Guck dir mal die Kutter in Sassnitz / Rügen an, dort soll es noch ganz gut laufen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Laut Gesetz musst du aufhören.
> 
> Guck dir mal die Kutter in Sassnitz / Rügen an, dort soll es noch ganz gut laufen.


Allerdings würde ich auch mal was Neues kennen lernen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle.
mach mit .
bombe.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



bastido schrieb:


> Der TE sprach doch eindeutig von April/Mai und auch sonst sprach hier niemand von jetzt, was der Hinweis auf Laichdorsche hier zu suchen hat erschließt sich mir wieder einmal nicht.


Wenn Du meinen Post *richtig durchliest*, reagiere ich da auf den Post von "Emsfischer_67" (und nicht auf den TE) der da von "*derzeit*" spricht und nicht von April/Mai#h...komplettes Lesen hat manchmal Vorteile|rolleyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



> Emsfischer....lese doch mal richtig. Er spricht doch von April und Mai....



ich habe das wohl richtig gelesen, ich finde es generell fraglich ob man in der aktuellen Lage des Dorsches in der Ostsee  nach seinen 5 Dorschen im April oder Mai aber auch an anderen Monaten weiter auf C&R angeln sollte........ das wurde von dir ja emfpohlen, weil die Dänen das ja gut finden....

ich fahre auch schon länger als 35 Jahre an die Ostsee...
aber Dorsche fangen um sie dann wieder zurüch zu setzen finde ich mehr als fraglich, denn man kann garnicht jeden Fisch unbeschadet zurück setzten, 


> Ich dachte das in Dänemark keine Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch ist



wie bereits gesagt gibt es die , aber nur hoch bis Ebeltoft, von dort aus gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Die Dorsche kommen hier bei uns aus 5 bis 20m. Die sind Problemlos zurück zu setzen.Das mache ich seit 20 Jahren.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

@bastido

Ich habe keine Ahnung was du in diesem Thread gelesen hast,  es geht doch darum das jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht um dem Baglimit  aus dem Weg zu gehen....

und das ist nun mal in der Westlichen Ostsee nicht möglich....

auch nicht wenn ich C&R mache....  es bleiben max 5 Dorsche die ich mitnehmen darf



> Die Mortalität der durch Angler zurückgesetzten Dorsche in diesem Zeitraum liegt bei nahe 0%


ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie lange du schon fischen gehst.. aber glaub du mal weiter das den Fischen das nichts ausmacht mal eben vom Grund an die Frische Luft und wieder zurück ins Wasser

wie oft werden Dorsche gehackt, Haken verschluckt.... und und und...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Dann lasst uns doch lieber die 38er Dorsche ab Kolberg abknüppeln. Davon kann man dort 30-40 Stück am Tag fangen. #6
....und mit Glück vllt 5 Stk. so um 60cm#6


----------



## Haui 006 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Hallo,
   seit einigen Jahren fahre ich an die dänische Nord-West-Küste zum Meeresangeln. Ferienhäuser gibt es da reichlich, aber wenige mit ausreichenden Gefrierschränken für Gruppen von Meeresanglern. Bei  größeren Mengen kann man aber Fisch bei örtlichen Händlern einlagern. Es ist schon erstaunlich, selbst dort nehmen die Leute gern einige Päckchen Fisch als End Geld für die Aufbewahrung an. Für empfehlenswert halte ich es auf dänischen Kuttern auf das Meer zu fahren. Die Preise sind höher als auf der Ostsee aber die Fänge fast immer auch. Bei den dä. Kuttern besteht insbesondere der Vorteil des guten Umgangs mit dem Kunden. Bezahlt wird erst an Board und wenn wegen schlechtem Wetter eine Ausfahrt unterwegs abgebrochen wird gibt es meist anteilig Geld zurück. Wer aber unbedingt auf den deutschen Kuttern für 2;3;4 Tage wohnen und angeln  will, findet dafür auch Möglichkeiten. Nur ist es da meistens schlechter mit Rückerstattung bei Ausfällen. 

MfG
Haui 006


----------



## Michael Nau (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja matze 2004.
> 
> Michael Nau,
> 
> ...



Hallo nobi1962,

erstmal sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. So wie es jetzt aussieht würde ich. Wohl eher von Kolberg eine 3 Tagestuor nach Bornholm machen. Da gibt es NOCH keine Fangbegrenzung und es ist einiges günstiger. Vielleicht hast ja Lust mit dahin zufahren.

Kannst mir ja eine PN schicken. Kann aber sein das ich die nicht sofort lesen kann da ich öfter mal unterwegs bin. 


An alle hier im Forum: 
Danke für eure Infos und eure Antworten... sehr nett! Bin begeistert!

Aber bitte demnächst nicht soviel in ein anliegen rein interpretieren und andere Forumsmitglieder, ich sag mal vorsichtig " belehren". 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und nicht persönlich nehmen. 

Ich möchte und werde nicht auf laichdorsche angeln! Auch geht es mir nicht darum auf biegen oder brechen Zentner weise Filiet mit nach Hause zu bringen. Paar Kilo sollten es aber schon sein da ich nur selten los komme. Nach fünf Fischen aufhören ist echt doof. Da sich das angeln eh nicht lohnt könnt ich auch den Fisch an der Fischtheke bei Real  kaufen. Frisch von Schleppnetzten gefangener Dorsch, ohne das der Meeresgrund gepflügt würde, ohne zerquetsche Dorsche, die an Bord sofort waidgerecht einzeln betäubt und gestochen wurden. 
Die Gesichter möchte ich sehen wenn ich für 500€ Dorschfielle bestelle. Hinweis: ist bischen Spaß  

Wünsche euch noch viele schöne Angelstunden.

Michael N.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*



Michael Nau schrieb:


> Hallo nobi1962,
> 
> erstmal sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde. So wie es jetzt aussieht würde ich. Wohl eher von Kolberg eine 3 Tagestuor nach Bornholm machen. Da gibt es NOCH keine Fangbegrenzung und es ist einiges günstiger. Vielleicht hast ja Lust mit dahin zufahren.
> 
> ...


Moin michael,
Danke führ Rückmeldung.
Büschen Spaß muß immer sein.

Die anderen haben da immer büschen mit zu tun.....- getreu dem Motto "The same procedure as _every year_!".



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Biete/Suche Dorschangeln in Dänemark Apirl/Mai 17*

Tja Micha, so wie Du werden es die meisten normalen Angler auch sehen...


----------

